# what baskets are these?



## Fien397 (Apr 8, 2013)

So, my classic has arrived (thanks chriswood13) , and now the questions begin. these are the baskets that came with it, and im not sure if these are pressurised or not?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bottom left looks like a non-pressurised double basket; top one a single shot non-pressurised one. Is the bottom right one different to the top one underneath - difficult to see from photo. If you've got a little plastic plug to put in the portafilter, you've probably got pressurised ones too. They are best avoided as they are designed to give lots of crema to mistakenly reassure the owner that loads of crema equals brilliant espresso. Not necessarily so.


----------



## Fien397 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bottom left looks like a non-pressurised double basket; top one a single shot non-pressurised one. Is the bottom right one different to the top one underneath - difficult to see from photo. If you've got a little plastic plug to put in the portafilter, you've probably got pressurised ones too. They are best avoided as they are designed to give lots of crema to mistakenly reassure the owner that loads of crema equals brilliant espresso. Not necessarily so.


thanks for that, i haven't got a plastic plug for the portafilter. am i right in thinking i must use the single shot for a single shot, ie i cant put a single shot in the double? Im really struggling to get a slow enough flow through the double filter with a double measure, the coffee I'm using is pre ground from hasbeen for espresso, as ive got to wait a few weeks until i get a grinder. Am i right in thinking, from what ive read, that these machines run at to high a pressure for standard baskets?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, use about 7 grams for the single basket. Personally, I never thought the single basket delivered as good a shot as one from the double. You can't under-dose the double - if you do you will get a weak extraction. If you are struggling to get a slow enough extraction (aim for a double shot in 27secs), try tamping a bit harder and/or increase the dose a bit. That should slow the extraction and provide more body in the espresso. Not sure what you mean about the Classic running at too high a pressure for standard baskets - can you provide a bit more info.


----------



## Fien397 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes, use about 7 grams for the single basket. Personally, I never thought the single basket delivered as good a shot as one from the double. You can't under-dose the double - if you do you will get a weak extraction. If you are struggling to get a slow enough extraction (aim for a double shot in 27secs), try tamping a bit harder and/or increase the dose a bit. That should slow the extraction and provide more body in the espresso. Not sure what you mean about the Classic running at too high a pressure for standard baskets - can you provide a bit more info.


i came across this thread

Gaggia Classic - Portafilter Pressure Gauge - OPV mod


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to check your machine's pressure and maybe adjust it - here's a comprehensive guide provided by AndyL on this forum.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

the baskets are single, double and ese pod (marked with a C on inside wall)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pop the pod basket in a drawer and forget where you put it - stick with the stock baskets.


----------

